# Michael Bradley gets extended deadly on contract option..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Philadelphia 76ers President Billy King announced Thursday that forward Michael Bradley and the team have agreed to extend the deadline to exercise the player option on his contract. The original July 1 deadline has been extended to July 22, the date when free agents are permitted to sign with teams.
> 
> Acquired in a trade with Sacramento Feb. 23, Bradley appeared in two games with the Sixers last season, including the season finale against Atlanta in which he finished with nine points and three rebounds in 15 minutes. Bradley began the 2004-05 season with the Orlando Magic and was traded to Sacramento on Jan. 10.
> 
> The 6-10 forward averaged 1.8 points and 1.6 rebounds in 18 games during the 2004-05 season. In his four-year playing career, Bradley has averaged 3.3 points and 3.8 rebounds in 127 games with five teams.


LINK

:rofl:


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Are you guy’s thing he deserves to be on the team? I thing yes because he showed he can play in 15 minutes ,well ok I thing and hope we will not sign a deal with him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> LINK
> 
> :rofl:


 IS Billy King trying to dig his own grave? I think the answer is yes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think it's hilarious, he gives this guy an extended deadline when it's obvious he can't play. Any other GM in the league wouldn't have given him this extension.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I really think him and Ed Wade are brothers


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I can't believe you guys are taking this out on BK. The fact that he attempts to makes significant moves shows is the TOTAL opposite of Ed Wade. It's pretty obvious to me that we're still in trouble from when Larry Brown ran personnel for us. The Kenny Thomas re-signing was excessive but what else do you have a problem with? He got KK and Willie Green in 2nd round last year for nothing. He got the best center in the draft when it was Sammy D, Eddy Curry, Chandler, Kwame Brown and Brendan Haywood. The pick of Ayers for coach was rough but there wasn't many other people out there. Can't fault him for the Webber trade. So whats the beef?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> I can't believe you guys are taking this out on BK. The fact that he attempts to makes significant moves shows is the TOTAL opposite of Ed Wade. It's pretty obvious to me that we're still in trouble from when Larry Brown ran personnel for us. The Kenny Thomas re-signing was excessive but what else do you have a problem with? He got KK and Willie Green in 2nd round last year for nothing. He got the best center in the draft when it was Sammy D, Eddy Curry, Chandler, Kwame Brown and Brendan Haywood. The pick of Ayers for coach was rough but there wasn't many other people out there. Can't fault him for the Webber trade. So whats the beef?


No, the problems this team has isn't because of Brown even though near the end Brown was bad. Look at this team only Iverson, McKie, Salmons, and Dalembert were on Larry Brown's last Sixers team. Only thing we can really blame Brown for was putting King in a high position in the organization.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> No, the problems this team has isn't because of Brown even though near the end Brown was bad. Look at this team only Iverson, McKie, Salmons, and Dalembert were on Larry Brown's last Sixers team. Only thing we can really blame Brown for was putting King in a high position in the organization.


the only thing we can blame brown is for trading away our first round draft picks. :curse:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL. Michael Bradley is awful.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

lafever8 said:


> the only thing we can blame brown is for trading away our first round draft picks. :curse:


Yeah, and that too.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

King has been a rather unconsistant general manager, and this move has been incredibly stupid from Browns's general managing I think it was great, to have drafted Iverson to bring in a vet stop-scorer defense monster in Mckie, a nice ball-handler in salmons. 

I think we had ourselves a fine general manager, who did mostly the basics and it was the basics that brought us 3 wins away from an NBA crown.

Billy has done nothing but taken us farther away, he has dug his grave, from 3 wins to 38 and counting.


We've never been that close to a title unless you count the 2004 highly want to be forgotten Super bowl betweeen the Patriots and the Eagles.

I say we fire King this is the move that makes me pissed, this guy has no skill, only scored 18 points in 2 consective games, his only Pro may be the fact that he played in Villanova and is a good person.

DUMP MICHAEL BRADLEY FIRE BILLY KING!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't believe this guy is still in the league.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

You guys are ridiculous. B/c of LB we traded Ratliff for Mutumbo. B/c LB we drafted Larry Hughes and then traded him for nothing instead of Paul Pierce. LB didn't draft Allen Iverson, he was here when he got here. Derrick Coleman you can't deny it, he's LB's boy. Billy King isn't the best GM but he's trying to make this team better and is doing a decent job. You can thank him for Iggy, Dalembert, KK, and Willie Green (basically, every piece of this team not named iverson). If it were up to me A.I. wouldve been gone long ago, and we would be in the middle of some serious rebuilding.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> You guys are ridiculous. B/c of LB we traded Ratliff for Mutumbo. B/c LB we drafted Larry Hughes and then traded him for nothing instead of Paul Pierce. LB didn't draft Allen Iverson, he was here when he got here. Derrick Coleman you can't deny it, he's LB's boy. Billy King isn't the best GM but he's trying to make this team better and is doing a decent job. You can thank him for Iggy, Dalembert, KK, and Willie Green (basically, every piece of this team not named iverson). If it were up to me A.I. wouldve been gone long ago, and we would be in the middle of some serious rebuilding.


Larry Brown did trade for Derrick Coleman, but who was it that re-signed him after his contract was up?

Also if you're blaming Larry Brown for Derrick Coleman being brought back, you have to give him credit for bringing in Dalembert.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Larry Brown did trade for Derrick Coleman, but who was it that re-signed him after his contract was up?


You got that right. I couldn't believe BK was stupid enough to re-sign DC, the malcontent and the ever underachiever, to a new contract. But he does somehow seem to correct his mistakes. He eventually dealt DC to Detroit.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Exactly, BK does make mistakes. In this league, all GM's do. But BK goes out and doesn't stop trying to correct these mistakes. For all the people that blame this team on BK, name me a GM that you would rather have?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Exactly, BK does make mistakes. In this league, all GM's do. But BK goes out and doesn't stop trying to correct these mistakes. For all the people that blame this team on BK, name me a GM that you would rather have?


All GMs make mistakes, but they shouldn't get credit for correcting them.

Joe Dumars, RC Buford, Danny Ainge, Rod Thorn, Bryan Colangelo, John Paxson. Can I stop there, or do you want more names?


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

rob babacok (toronto's gm) :biggrin:


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

The only one on that list that has been to the finals in Joe Dumars. All the other teams have spent their time being mediocre and never reached the finals. You couldn't be more wrong about Ainge, Thorn, and Paxson. What the hell has Paxson done?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> The only one on that list that has been to the finals in Joe Dumars. All the other teams have spent their time being mediocre and never reached the finals. You couldn't be more wrong about Ainge, Thorn, and Paxson. What the hell has Paxson done?


Thorn went to the Finals as many times as Dumars, in case you need a refresher the Nets went to the Finals in 2002, and 2003. RC Buford is the GM of the Spurs who won three championships in the time he's been the GM.

Ainge refilled a team that was going nowhere fast to be a team with a bright future, John Paxson took a Bulls team full of youth but no direction gave it one, and took them to the playoffs.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Buford I will give you cuz I forget he was the G.M. of the Spurs. Thorn I will not b/c he wasn't even close to winning a game in either final, the sixers of 2001 had a better chance. Both Boston and Chicago haven't accomplished anything. Chicago has had that "bright future" for just short of a decade and are about to lose either Chandler or Curry if not both. Boston is filled with youth, but hasn't won anything. Bright futures are a dime a dozen in the NBA. The LA Clippers used to have it with their millions of lottery picks. The last couple of teams that produced championships in the NBA were never made up of a bunch of young stud draft picks (Spurs, Lakers, Pistons) prob. cuz they dont stick around. They were made up of veterans that were maybe once high picks that have matured and aren't entirely about money (except Kobe, but who can't win with the big fella?). The Celts aren't that much better off than the Sixers and won't be cuz when all these young kids contracts come up most of them will be out to a new squad.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I feel bad having to prove you wrong again, but when the Nets played the Spurs in the 2003 Finals they won 2 games. The Sixers in 2001 won one game in the Finals.

What did Danny Ainge win as a GM? How about one more Atlantic division crown than Billy King has since Larry Brown left (who admittedly wasn't running the show when Larry Brown was around).

Look at the moves the GMs I listed made, look at their teams in comparison to the Sixers. There's no question they're better than Billy King.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, Ainge won one Atlantic crown in the worst year the Atlantic has ever seen. BK spent half his time here after LB left trying to recover from the bunch of bums that LB brought in to work in his system. They might have worked for LB b/c he's an X and O genius but they ain't working for anything else. Since 2003 when LB left, BK has drafted five guys Iggy, KK, Willie Green, and Paccaleis Morelande in the 2nd, and Louis Williams. I think thats a pretty good job with only one 1st round pick. You might be asking yourself where those 1st round picks went? Turns out, LB wanted D.C. soo bad we had to deal one for him and for Kenny Thomas right before Larry decided to make a run for it. Since LB has left, we've dealt from Corliss, Webber, Mashburn, and Rodney Rogers. So just chill out on my boy BK, give him some time. He might not be the best, but he def. aint the worst. You should be over there killing Wade.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well how can you say that Billy King is better than Danny Ainge when Danny Ainge took over a terrible situation in Boston, hasn't missed the playoffs since taking over and has a team with a very bright future? Ainge made moves to get draft picks, outside of this year Billy King hasn't done that.

Paccelis Morelande was traded for Willie Green, how are you going to count him?

You're saying give Billy King time like he hasn't been running the team for a few years now, the grace period has expired, he's supposed to know what he's doing.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Last year was Danny Ainge's first time making the playoffs, they didn't make it the year before that. For your sake, I hope we don't drop BK and bring the next Rob Babcock. Y'all better just count your blessings cuz Billy ain't all that bad. I can only handle soo many truely bad GM's in one city.

And if I don't count Morelende that means my boy BK is 3 for 4 on draft picks and we'll be waiting to see how this last one comes out. Thats not all that bad. In fact, its f***ing fantastic.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

i think i would make a better gm than BK. i would've drafted ryan gomes instead of louis williams, AND i wouldn't have done those stupid contract extensions.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Last year was Danny Ainge's first time making the playoffs, they didn't make it the year before that. For your sake, I hope we don't drop BK and bring the next Rob Babcock. Y'all better just count your blessings cuz Billy ain't all that bad. I can only handle soo many truely bad GM's in one city.
> 
> And if I don't count Morelende that means my boy BK is 3 for 4 on draft picks and we'll be waiting to see how this last one comes out. Thats not all that bad. In fact, its f***ing fantastic.


Celtics made the playoffs every year since Jim O'Brien's first full season. They lost the last two seasons to the Pacers in the first round.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Celtics made the playoffs every year since Jim O'Brien's first full season. They lost the last two seasons to the Pacers in the first round.


 Philly stop it you are killing me. This guy has no clue on what hes talking about


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:rofl:


----------

